# Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?



## guimo (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand bei einem Problem mit meinen Wasserhyazinthen helfen. Seit ca. 1 Woche verlieren sie immer mehr von ihrem kräftigen grün. Sie sind schon fast nur noch braun. Die "Schwimmblasen" sind auch nur noch matschig. Woran liegt ist? Weiss jemand Rat. Ich habe einen Koiteich, da kann ich doch nicht anfangen die Pflanzen zu düngen !: 

                                 Gruss Guido


----------



## Thorsten (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

Hi Guido,

ich hab das Thema mal verschoben, hat nichts im Support zu suchen.


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

hallo guido!

das problem habe ich auch!   viel braun und die knollen sinken vermatscht in sich zusammen.... 
genauso wenig fühlen sich die krebsscheren bei mir wohl, ich hab 3 eingesetzt, eine seh ich noch am teichgrund :?  die anderen zwei...... 

haben sich anscheinend in wohlgefallen aufgelöst.... 

woran das liegt? das wüsst ich auch gern!

wenn ich da an karstens unverschämt schönen krebsscheren denk......es ist ungerecht


----------



## zaphod (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

Hallo Guido, 

bin kein Experte, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass eine Pflanze, die aus den 
Tropen stammt, in unseren Breiten nicht unbedingt optimale Bedingungen 
vorfindet. 

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch 2 Exemplare gekauft, kurze Zeit später waren zig 
davon im Teich, allerdings musste ich ständig auch die abgestorbenen Teile 
entfernen, zur Blüte kam es bei keiner. Habe dann versucht, welche im Haus 
zu überwintern, von denen blieb aber nur brauner Matsch übrig - aber so 
hatten wenigstens die im Eimer miteingeschleppten __ Schnecken über Winter 
was zu futtern  

Vielleicht liegts am derzeitig wechselhaften Wetter, dass sie nicht gedeihen, 
vielleicht ist der Teich (Lage, Wasserwerte, Nährstoffangebot) grundsätzlich 
nicht dafür geeignet. 

Irgendwie lustig, dass man sich hierzulande Gedanken darüber macht, dass 
eine Pflanze nicht wachsen will, während sie andernorts als Unkraut bekämpft 
wird...:crazy:

Gruß,
zaphod


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

hallo zaphod!

aber es gibt doch genug foris, bei denen sowohl die hyazinthe als auch die __ krebsschere prächtig gedeihen! :? 

was ist also das problem bei uns? an was könnte es liegen?


----------



## gabi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

Hi Katja,

mit der Wasserhyazinthe hab ich keine Erfahrung aber ich weiß dass die __ Krebsschere kein kalkhaltiges Wasser (hoher ph-Wert) mag. Da lösen sich die Blätter einfach auf. Vielleicht trifft das auch auf die Wasserhyazinthe zu.


----------



## Windhundmix (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

Hallo,

also, ich habe eine Mini-Terassenteich ganz ohne Technik. Da habe ich auch seid 4 Wochen eine __ Wasserhyazinte drin und die gedeiht praechtig. hat sich in den 4 Wochen verdreifacht und setzt langsam lila Blueten an. Ich habe allerdings auch gar keine Stroemung drin. Vielleicht liegt es daran?

Gruesse, Simone


----------



## Eugen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

Hallo Gabi,
dass kalkhaltiges Milieu für Krebsscheren nicht optimal ist,liest man in der Literatur.
Nach jahrelangen Versuchen haben sie sich bei mir an das harte Wasser scheinbar gewöhnt und wachsen wie wild.
Ich muss sie seit letztem Jahr regelmässig ausdünnen.
Im Moment habe ich eine mit 4 Blüten gleichzeitig !!
Wasserhyazinthen mögen wirklich nur weiches Wasser und da sie kaum zu überwintern sind,ist es auch schwer sie an andere Verhältnisse zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Windhundmix (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

Hallo,

das erklaert dann warum meine so gut waechst. Der Teich ist mit Alt-Aquarienwasser befuellt und mit Regenwasser. GH also max. 5

Gruesse, Simone


----------



## zaphod (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

Hallo, 

es haben ja schon andere geantwortet, trotzdem hier noch das, was ich 
während meines letztjährig gescheiterten Wasserhyazinthen-Versuches 
nachgelesen (und brav in mein "Teich-Tagebuch" eingetragen ) habe.
Die Pflanze benötigt zum guten Gedeihen folgendes: 

- stehende Gewässer
- pH 6-7
- KH 2-10
- Wassertemperatur mind. 20°C (bis 28°C)
- viel Licht
- viel Wärme
- viele Nährstoffe, Co2, Stickstoff, Eisen ...

Bei Stickstoffmangel verfärben sich die Blätter gelb (und sterben dann ab), die Pflanze blüht nicht.
Stickstoff wird von Pflanzen in Form von Ammonium oder Nitrat aufgenommen. 
Je mehr Nitrat im Teich ist, umso schneller/besser wachsen alle Pflanzen. 
Dazu gehören aber auch die Algen, die sich als erste über das Nitrat hermachen dürften, 
so dass für die später eingesetzten Hyazinthen wohl nicht mehr ausreichend im Wasser vorhanden ist. 

Fachleute mögen mich bitte berichtigen, ergänzen oder mir  

Gruß,
zapod


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

ok, ich denke ich habe das problem mit dem zu harten wasser!!!  

wenn ich seh, wie die glasduschwand nach dem duschen aussieht.....vom entkalken sämtlicher geräte mal ganz zu schweigen..... 

zum punkt strömung:   haben wir eigentlich gar keine....und wenns ihr am wassereinlass zu wild ist, könnte sie ja in ein ruhigeres eck schwimmen 


also in zukunft werde ich mir diese zwei schwimmpflanzen einfach sparen  

gibt es denn noch anspruchslosere, die ich einsetzen könnte?


----------



## wp-3d (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*



			
				guimo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe einen Koiteich, da kann ich doch nicht anfangen die Pflanzen zu düngen !:
> 
> Gruss Guido




Hallo
Kann es sein das die Koi die Wurzeln abgefressen haben?
Bei mir machen sie es.

Gruß Werner


----------



## zaphod (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

Hallo.

Hmm, was bei Dir wachsen könnte, ist schwer zu sagen, 
bei mir siehts mit Schwimm-/Schwimmblattpflanzen z. Zt. so aus:

- Seerosen (wachsen gut, teils von __ Enten zerfetzt  )
- __ Seekanne (wächst gut)
- Schwimmfarn (wächst mäßig, musste ich letztes Jahr in Massen abfischen)
- __ Wassernuß (wuchs im 1. Jahr sehr gut, hat wohl nicht überlebt)
- __ Froschbiss (Letztes Jahr 1 Pflänzchen als Mitbringsel, ging nach kurzer Zeit ein)
- __ Wassersalat (wuchs letztes Jahr sehr gut, dieses Jahr noch nicht besonders)
- __ Krebsschere (hat zwar 1. Jahr überlebt und vermehrt (aus 1 sind 2 geworden), kümmert aber dennoch)
- (Vielwurzelige?) __ Teichlinse  (In diesem Jahr von Enten eingeschleppt, bisher nur vereinzelt, bleibt hoffentlich auch so...:beeten

Mit andern Pflanzen (z.B. __ Wasserähre) hab ich noch nicht experimentiert - es gibt ja noch so einige - ist aber wohl das einzige 
was einem dabei hilft herauszufinden, was so im eigenen Teich wachsen kann.

Bringt Dich jetzt aber auch nicht weiter, ich weiß... 

Gruß,
zaphod


----------



## guimo (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthen - gehen sie ein ?*

Hallo,

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Es liegt bei mir also an einem zu "sterilem" Teich mit zu guter ( für Koi ) Wasserqualität ( nicht für Wasserhyazinthen ) . Meine Seerosen kommen mit dem Wasser besser zu recht, den die wachsen und gedeihen prächtig. Ich werde mich wohl von den Wasserhyazinthen trennen, viel ist ja eh nicht mehr übrig. Sind ja mehr nur noch ein matschiges Irgendwas. Ich habe auch Wassernuss im Teich, und die wächst sehr gut.  

                                     Guido


----------

